# أرجو المساعده ethane to ethylene



## dr_salamon (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخوة أعضاء منتدى الهندسة الكيمائية مساكم الله بالخير جميعا.

أخوكم عنده مشروع يتعلق بــ

The prodcuiton of ethylene from ethane using Non-catalytic pyrolysis 
(steam cracking)

إذا كان يوجد هناك أي معلومات عن هذه العملية في أحد المجالات التاليه:​
PFD prcoess flow digram​
kineticks data​
economic data​
or any related material​
i will be very grateful if you provide me wtih information​ 

ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير​ 
أخوكم​ 
سلمان​


----------



## مهندسكو (4 مارس 2007)

dr_salamon 

يعينك الله

ربما تجد جواباً لدى أحد موظفي سابك ..... وبالأخص ينبت .... فلديهم تلك التقنية

أعانك الله ووفقك لمشروعك


----------



## softchem (4 مارس 2007)

لايوجد مصنع يعمل على تحويل الايثان الى اثيلين قيد الانتاج
وانما هذة الفكرة هى براآ ت اختراع ولا اعلم ما فائدة البخار فى العملية؟؟؟
cracking عملية تستخدم لتحطيم وتكسير الروابط ؟( الاواصر) المزدوجة الموجودة فى الالكينات
اما الميثان فلا يمكن تكسيرة حراريا


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 مارس 2007)

عملت في هذا المجال من حوالي 27 سنة
صدف شركة تابعة لسابك من اكبر الشركات المستخدمة لهذه التقنية
اعطيني فرصة استجمع ذاكرتي وان شاء الله نفيدك
بس حتى تكون المعلومة على المطلوب ممكن اعرف انت طالب وهذا بحث او متخرج جديد وتعمل بمجال البتروكيميكال او....
على العموم هذا رابط لمعلومات عامة على الموضوع للتسخين وان ما ادت الغرض حدد المطلوب وانشاء الله تلقاه
http://www.chem.tamu.edu/class/majors/chem470/Steam_Cracking.html
Chemistry 470 - "Industrial Chemistry" 

Lecture Notes 

Spring Semester 2006


----------



## dr_salamon (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك خي مهندسكو وأخي Softchem على المشاركه وبارك الله في جهودكم.

الأخ يحي الحربي مشكور ما قصرت وبيض الله وجهك على المشاركه. بالنسبه لي

*I am CHE graduate and this is my first project and I am doing now literature research in this area. And my interests are in the following:*​ 


*In general any information of various methods for production of ethylene(ethene) .*​ 

*In specific, I need information for the production of ethylene from ethane using steam cracking. Including:*​
*· **process flowsheets (process).*​
*· **Reactions, Equilibria, Kinetics, Heats of Formation and Heats of the Reactions.*​
*· **Physical Property of all chemicals. Molecular Weights, Cp(g), Cp(l), Ps(T), ΔHv(T), and VLE properties. Equations and coefficients. Other properties which may be needed in the calculations such as density etc. *​
*· **Any Particular Design aspects.*​
*· **Chemical Costs – including reference and year.*​
*· **Disadvantages for this method.*​
*· **Safety, Hazard Operations and Environmental aspects.*​
*· **Or any other materials that might help in this area.*​ومشكوريييييييييييين على المتابعه

مع أطيب التحيات لجميع الأعضــــــــــــــــــــــــاء

أخوكم

سلمان


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 مارس 2007)

الاخ سلمان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع كبير وحساس في بعض مرافقه ولا اعتقد ان مشاركة او اثنتين راح تغطي الموضوع
نعم لدي مجموعة معلومات كثيرة عن الموضوع ماخوذة من مجلات ولكنها كما قلت لك قديمة ؛وربما لازالت صالحة
ولكني انصحك بالاتصال بالشركة السعودية للبتروكيماويات " صدف " اذا كنت تسكن في السعودية فعليك بزيارة الشركة بالجبيل 
تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## dr_salamon (6 مارس 2007)

هلا باخوي يحي

أشكرك على المشاركه وبارك الله فيك. اذا كان بامكانك تفيدني أكثر ياليت والله. 

أخوك 

سلمان


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز سلمان :
عملت في مجال البتروكيمياويات قبل 17 عام في البصرة -العراق وتحديدا في قسم الاثلين ومن ضمن مسؤوليتي كمهندس تشغيل كانت افران التكسير الحراري للايثان الى اثلين وتحت اشراف الشركة المصممة للمعمل واحببت ان اضيف بعض المعلومات مما علق في الذاكرة حيث ان الاخ يحيى غطى النقاط الاساسية والعلمية للموضوع جزاه الله كل الخير.
1- الفرن الذي تتم به العمية مؤلف من حزمة انابيب (تعتمد بمواصفابها على الطاقة الانتاجية .....الخ )
داخل حجرة كبيرة توضع المشاعل (Burners ) على جدارها بتوزيع منتظم للحصول على درجة حرارة التكسير المطلوبة (852 درجة مئوية..على ما اذكر)
2-يستخدم بخار الماء متوسط الضغط كعامل مساعد حيث يعمل على تقليل الضغط الجزيئى للايثان للحصول على الاثلين(بمعنى انه يوجه التفاعل)
3-يجب ان لايكون هناك اي اوكسجين في المنظومة حتى لا يتحول التفاعل الى الاثلين كلايكول بدلا من الاثلين
مجموع الغازات الناتجة من عملية التكسيرالحراري للايثان (1- الاثلين 2-الايثان غير المتفاعل بنسبة قليلة 3- قليل من البروبلين وقليل من الاستلين الهايدروجين وغازات اخرى اقل كمية) تؤخذ الى منظومة Q-water
عملية تبريد سريع بالماء عبر برج خاص, بعد ذلك تؤخذ الغازات الى وحدة فصل الاثلين ومعالجة الاستلين . عملية التبريد بالماء لها مهمة اخرى هي التخلص من بعض المواد الصلبة المتكونة اثناء عملية التكسير مثل (الكاربون وبعض البوليمرات العالية ...)
4 -طبعا تحتاج هذه العملية الى انابيب طويلة جدا ولذلك اعتمد على مبدأ الحزمة لتقليل الحيز ومع ذلك كان الفرن لدينا يعادل ارتفاعا عمارة عشرة طوابق.
_اخي سلمان هذا ما اسعفتني به ذاكرتي وان احتجت الى شئ تشغيليا انا حاضر للاجابة ...

ابو مصطفى


----------



## muslimonline7 (11 أبريل 2007)

Ethylene

Heinz Zimmermann, Linde AG, Hoellriegelskreuth, Federal Republic of Germany
Roland Walzl, Linde AG, Hoellriegelskreuth, Federal Republic of Germany



Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry
Copyright © 2002 by Wiley-VCH Verlag GmbH & Co. KGaA. All rights reserved.
DOI: 10.1002/14356007.a10_045
Article Online Posting Date: June 15, 2000


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1. Introduction

Ethylene [74-85-1], ethene, H2C=CH2, Mr 28.52, is the largest-volume petrochemical produced worldwide. Ethylene, however, has no direct end uses, being used almost exclusively as a chemical building block. It has been recovered from coke-oven gas and other sources in Europe since 1930 [1]. Ethylene emerged as a large-volume intermediate in the 1940s when U.S. oil and chemical companies began separating it from refinery waste gas and producing it from ethane obtained from refinery byproduct streams and from natural gas. Since then, ethylene has almost completely replaced acetylene for many syntheses. Ethylene is produced mainly by thermal cracking of hydrocarbons in the presence of steam, and by recovery from refinery cracked gas.

In 1996 total worldwide ethylene production capacity was 79.3 × 106 t, with an actual demand of ca. 71 × 106 t/a [2], which has growth projections of 4.5 % per year worldwide for the period of 1996 to 2005 [3-5].






[Top of page] [A to Z] [Authors] [Subjects] [Search] [HitList] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
© 2004 by Wiley-VCH Verlag GmbH & Co. KGaA All rights reserved.


----------



## muslimonline7 (11 أبريل 2007)

Ethylene

Heinz Zimmermann, Linde AG, Hoellriegelskreuth, Federal Republic of Germany
Roland Walzl, Linde AG, Hoellriegelskreuth, Federal Republic of Germany



Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry
Copyright © 2002 by Wiley-VCH Verlag GmbH & Co. KGaA. All rights reserved.
DOI: 10.1002/14356007.a10_045
Article Online Posting Date: June 15, 2000


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2. Physical Properties

Ethylene is a colorless flammable gas with a sweet odor. The physical properties of ethylene are as follows: 


mp
–169.15 °C

bp
–103.71 °C

Critical temperature, Tc
9.90 °C

Critical pressure, Pc
5.117 MPa

Critical density
0.21 g/cm3

Density

at bp

0.57 g/cm3

at 0 °C

0.34 g/cm3

Gas density at STP
1.2603 g/L

Density relative to air
0.9686

Molar volume at STP
22.258 L

Surface tension

at bp

16.5 mN/m

at 0 °C

1.1 mN/m

Heat of fusion
119.5 kJ/kg

Heat of combustion
47.183 MJ/kg

Heat of vaporization

at bp

488 kJ/kg

at 0 °C

191 kJ/kg

Specific heat

of liquid at bp

2.63 kJ kg–1 K–1

of gas at Tc

1.55 kJ kg–1 K–1

Enthalpy of formation
52.32 kJ/mol

Entropy
0.220 kJ mol–1 K–1

Thermal conductivity

at 0 °C

177×10–4 W m–1 K–1

at 100 °C

294×10–4 W m–1 K–1

at 400 °C

805×10–4 W m–1 K–1

Viscosity of liquid

at mp

0.73 mPa · s

at bp

0.17 mPa · s

at 0 °C

0.07 mPa · s

of gas


at mp

36×10–4 mPa · s

at 0 °C

93×10–4 mPa · s

at 150 °C

143×10–4 mPa · s

Vapor pressure

at –150 °C

0.002 MPa

at bp

0.102 MPa

at –50 °C

1.10 MPa

at 0°

4.27 MPa

Explosive limits in air at

0.1 MPa and 20 °C


lower (LEL)

2.75 vol % or 34.6 g/cm3

upper (UEL)

28.6 vol % or 360.1 g/cm3

Ignition temperature
425 – 527 °C












[Top of page] [A to Z] [Authors] [Subjects] [Search] [HitList] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
© 2004 by Wiley-VCH Verlag GmbH & Co. KGaA All rights reserved.


----------



## muslimonline7 (11 أبريل 2007)

Ethylene

Heinz Zimmermann, Linde AG, Hoellriegelskreuth, Federal Republic of Germany
Roland Walzl, Linde AG, Hoellriegelskreuth, Federal Republic of Germany



Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry
Copyright © 2002 by Wiley-VCH Verlag GmbH & Co. KGaA. All rights reserved.
DOI: 10.1002/14356007.a10_045
Article Online Posting Date: June 15, 2000


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


3. Chemical Properties

The chemical properties of ethylene result from the carbon – carbon double bond, with a bond length of 0.134 nm and a planar structure. Ethylene is a very reactive intermediate, which can undergo all typical reactions of a short-chain olefin. Due to its reactivity ethylene gained importance as a chemical building block. The complex product mixtures that have to be separated during the production of ethylene are also due to the reactivity of ethylene.

Ethylene can be converted to saturated hydrocarbons, oligomers, polymers, and derivatives thereof. Chemical reactions of ethylene with commercial importance are: addition, alkylation, halogenation, hydroformylation, hydration, oligomerization, oxidation, and polymerization.

The following industrial processes are listed in order of their 1993 worldwide ethylene consumption [6]: 1. Polymerization to low-density polyethylene (LDPE) and linear low-density polyethylene (LLDPE)

2. Polymerization to high-density polyethylene (HDPE)

3. Addition of chlorine to form 1,2-dichloroethane

4. Oxidation to oxirane [75-21-8] (ethylene oxide) over a silver catalyst

5. Reaction with benzene to form ethylbenzene [100-41-4], which is dehydrogenated to styrene [100-42-5]

6. Oxidation to acetaldehyde

7. Hydration to ethanol

8. Reaction with acetic acid and oxygen to form vinyl acetate

9. Other uses, including production of linear alcohols, linear olefins, and ethyIchloride [75-00-3], and copolymerization with propene to make ethylene – propylene (EP) and ethylene – propylene – diene (EPDM) rubber








[Top of page] [A to Z] [Authors] [Subjects] [Search] [HitList] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
© 2004 by Wiley-VCH Verlag GmbH & Co. KGaA All rights reserved.


----------



## muslimonline7 (11 أبريل 2007)

Ethylene

Heinz Zimmermann, Linde AG, Hoellriegelskreuth, Federal Republic of Germany
Roland Walzl, Linde AG, Hoellriegelskreuth, Federal Republic of Germany



Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry
Copyright © 2002 by Wiley-VCH Verlag GmbH & Co. KGaA. All rights reserved.
DOI: 10.1002/14356007.a10_045
Article Online Posting Date: June 15, 2000


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


4. Raw Materials

Table 1 lists the percentage of ethylene produced worldwide from various feedstocks for 1981 and 1992 [7]. In Western Europe and Japan, over 80 % of ethylene is produced from naphthas — the principal ethylene raw materials. 



Table 1. Raw materials for ethylene production (as a percentage of total ethylene produced)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Raw
USA 

W. Europe 

Japan 

World 

materials
1979
1991

1981
1991

1981
1991

1981
1991


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Refinery gas
1
3


2





17

LPG, NGL
65
73

4*
14

10*
2*

31*
27

Naphtha
14
18

80
72

90
98

58
48

Gas oil
20
6

16
12

0
0

11
8



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Including refinery gas




A shift in feedstocks occurred for the period from 1980 to 1991. In the United States and Europe larger amounts of light feedstocks (LPG: propane + butane) and NGL (ethane, propane, butane) are used for ethylene production, whereas in Japan more naphtha was used in 1991 compared to 1981. The use of gas oils for ethylene production decreased slightly during the 1980s.

Ethane [74-84-0] is obtained from wet natural gases and refinery waste gases. It may be cracked alone or as a mixture with propane. Propane [74-98-6] is obtained from wet natural gases, natural gasolines, and refinery waste gases. Butanes are obtained from natural gasolines and refinery waste gases. A mixture of light hydrocarbons such as propane, isobutane [75-28-5], and n-butane [106-97-81], commonly called liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) and obtained from natural gasolines and refinery gases, is also used as a feedstock.

Naphthas, which are the most important feedstocks for ethylene production, are mixtures of hydrocarbons in the boiling range of 30 – 200 °C. Processing of light naphthas (boiling range 30 – 90 °C, full range naphthas (30 – 200 °C) and special cuts (C6 – C8 raffinates) as feedstocks is typical for naphtha crackers.

A natural-cut full-range naphtha contains more than 100 individual components, which can be detected individually by gas chromatography (GC). Depending on the origin naphtha quality can vary over a wide range, which necessitates quality control of the complex feed mixtures. Characterization is typically based on boiling range; density; and ******* of paraffins (n-alkanes), isoalkanes, olefins, naphthenes, and aromatics ( PIONA analysis) by carbon number. This characterization can be carried out by GC analysis or by a newly developed infrared method [8]. Full characterization of feedstocks is even more important when production is based on varying feedstocks, e.g. feedstocks of different origins purchased on spot markets.

The quality of a feedstock is depending on the potential to produce the target products (ethylene and propylene). Simple yield correlations for these products can be used to express the quality of a feedstock in a simple figure, the quality factor, which indicates wether yields of the target products are high or low, with aromatic feedstocks being poor and saturated feedstocks being good feedstocks.

Quality characterization factors for naphthas have been developed, which indicate the aromatics ******* by empirical correlation. Since aromatics contribute little to ethylene yields in naphtha cracking, a rough quality estimate can be made for naphthas with a typical weight ratio of n- to isoparaffins of 1 – 1.1. The K factor is defined as [9]: 



where Tk is the molal average boiling point in K. Naphthas with a K factor of 12 or higher are considered saturated; those below 12 are considered naphthenic or aromatic. The K factor does not differentiate between iso- and n-alkanes. The U.S. Bureau of Mines Correlation Index (BMCI) [10] can also be used as a rough quality measure of naphthas: 



where T is the molal average boiling point in K and d is the relative density . A high value of BMCI indicates a highly aromatic naphtha; a low value, a highly saturated naphtha.

Gas oils are feedstocks that are gaining importance in several areas of the world. Gas oils used for ethylene production are crude oil fractions in the boiling range of 180 – 350 °C (atmospheric gas oils, AGO) and 350 – 600 °C (vacuum gas oils, VGO). In contrast to naphtha and lighter gas feeds, these feedstocks can not be characterized by individual components.

Gas chromatography coupled with mass spectrometry (GC – MS) or high performance liquid chromatography (HPLC) allow the analysis of structural groups, i.e., the percentage of paraffins, naphthenes, olefins, monoaromatics, and polyaromatics in the gas oil, and can be used to determine the quality of the hydrocarbon fraction. If this information is used together with data such as hydrogen *******, boiling range, refractive index, etc., the quality can be determined quite accurately. A rough estimate of feed quality can be made by using the BMCI or the calculated cetane number of a gas oil. The cetane number, normally used to calculate the performance of diesel fuels, is an excellent quality measure, since it is very sensitive to the n-paraffin *******, which is one of the key parameters for the ethylene yield. The cetane number CN is calculated as follows [11]: 



where CI = 0.9187 (T50 /10)1.26687 ()1.44227, where T50 is the volume average boiling point in°C and the refractive index at 20 °C






[Top of page] [A to Z] [Authors] [Subjects] [Search] [HitList] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
© 2004 by Wiley-VCH Verlag GmbH & Co. KGaA All rights reserved.


----------



## اهم اهم (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..
توجد اطروحة تتناول طرق انتاج الاثيلين واحداها التكسير الحراري للايثان عنوانها
Economic Analysis of a New Gas to Ethylene Technology.
وان شاء الله يفيدك
http://txspace.tamu.edu/bitstream/handle/1969.1/6000/etd-tamu-2007A-CHEN-Abedi.pdf?sequence=1


----------

